# First time shower - First time pedigree owner



## lizlatinsk (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi,
I was wondering if anyone can help with some probably silly questions. 
My partner and I recently got a NFO kitten as a pet. We think he's absolutly gorgeous and are planning to take him to the NFCC show in a few weeks. We're not planning on becomming show veterens, we're just interested to see how it all works, to meet some other NFO owners and to see if Bramble likes it

I'm a bit confused by the entry for though! I've worked out which breed class he should be in, but what is a title class? Should I be entering this or is it just for cats who have already won a title?

I was going to enter him in a couple of the miscellaneous classes but how do I go about choosing them? 

Also, on the show day, do I need to get him a pen or will they be provided? 
I tried to open the link on the sticky thread but it wasn't working unfortunatly.
Any help would be appreciated!

Thanks, Liz


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Have you asked your breeder for advice? That would be a first step. I am sure he is gorgeous but if I had bred him I would want to be involved just in case your boy is not really show quality.

As you guessed, Title classes are for cats who already have titles. (Champion, Premier etc.)

For a novice cat most of the miscellaneous classes will be suitable. Look in the schedule. All the class titles are explained. People usually try to have a range of judges in order to get more than one opinion.

Pens are provided but you have to take bedding, litter tray with litter, food dish and water container all in white (apart from the litter itself.) If you don't have these items most shows have a stall where they can be purchased but best to check with the show manager before you go.

I have never had a semi longhair cat so cannot advise on show preparation I am afraid, but some grooming will be essential. Again it is best to consult your breeder.

I hope you have an enjoyable time!


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

lizlatinsk said:


> Hi,
> I was wondering if anyone can help with some probably silly questions.
> My partner and I recently got a NFO kitten as a pet. We think he's absolutly gorgeous and are planning to take him to the NFCC show in a few weeks. We're not planning on becomming show veterens, we're just interested to see how it all works, to meet some other NFO owners and to see if Bramble likes it
> 
> ...


The title class is for cats with titles  you enter the Breed class and usually 3 side classes (some will have more)


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

As said above, ring his breeder and if you get a favourable reaction also ask their advice about show grooming him. He also needs his front claws clipped the night before - you only need to take the sharp tips off.

If you decide to go ahead you need to get your entry in by the 2nd Feb.

The schedule and entry form can be downloaded from:

the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy

You need to have sent the transfer to put him in your name to the GCCF so they have it at least 21 days before the show.

You enter him in the kitten open class that matches his pattern and age on the date of the show - there will be just one of them. These are classes 12-17.

You can also enter him in up to three of the side classes for kittens - classes 56-71.

For the show you will need a white litter tray and blankets. You can buy the blankets at shows but I think the white fleece baby blankets are much nicer and they certainly wash and last better. They must be plain white - no pattern, no coloured trim, no fancy texture. You also need a white water bowl. I suspect you can buy the litter tray & water bowl at the show. I always take some water in a small plastic bottle (saves rushing to the loo to get it!), and a little of my cat's favourite food which they usually don't eat. 

Make sure you know how to get there - Google Earth is incredibly useful - arrive with plenty of time to spare as you need to get through vetting in and get him settled before they clear the hall at 10am.

You will be able to go back to him probably at 12:30 and results start going up before that. Judges will do the Olympian, Imperial & Grand classes first and then move onto the Breed classes. Last of all (often in the afternoon) they do their miscellaneous classes. However sometimes the slip takes its time to find it's way to the tables.

Shows nearly always need people to help if only to take slips to the results board, to put rosettes & cards out, and I find it helps the day slip past.

If you show him you can find the judges reports online, eventually:

Welcome to the Governing Council of the Cat Fancy

If you go, have a great time!

PS my handwriting is awful, so I send a photocopy of my cat's pedigree along with the entry rather than write the details in by hand.


----------



## Tillytiller (Mar 8, 2014)

lizlatinsk said:


> Hi,
> I was wondering if anyone can help with some probably silly questions.
> My partner and I recently got a NFO kitten as a pet. We think he's absolutly gorgeous and are planning to take him to the NFCC show in a few weeks. We're not planning on becomming show veterens, we're just interested to see how it all works, to meet some other NFO owners and to see if Bramble likes it
> 
> ...


Hi Liz, Welcome!

I have a Norwegian too! Millie is now 14 months old and I started showing in April 2014! (I picked Millie up from the NFCC show) 
Who was his breeder? 
If you can tell me his colour i can help you figure out the breed class and misc classes?

By the way showing is addictive, I can tell you that. I only went the one time and now Millie is a Grand Premier! :smile5:

If you need any advice i can help you out!

I am sure we would all love to see some pictures of your boy??


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

If your breeder is not happy for your boy to be shown in the pedigree section, you could show him as a pedigree pet.


----------



## lizlatinsk (Jan 15, 2015)

Thank you all so much! I spoke to my breeder and she's happy for me to show him but she hasn't shown herself. I didn't get him to show - he is first a foremost my pet - so I wasn't looking for champion lines or anything.

I've got a white litter tray and will go get some blankets - thanks for the advice on the patterns i wouldn't have thought about it.

I think I'll mostly enter him in the miscellaneous classes such as friendliest kitten and just see what they say about him in his breed class! I've read all the breed standards but as far as I can see all the kitties are perfect.

I didn't know you have to leave them to be judged although when I think about it it does make sense. Bramble hasn't been around other cats before only a rabbit. Will he be right next to the other cats? Should I take something to pin up between them in case he's a bit funny about it?

Tillytiller - that's great about Millie!


----------



## Tillytiller (Mar 8, 2014)

lizlatinsk said:


> Thank you all so much! I spoke to my breeder and she's happy for me to show him but she hasn't shown herself. I didn't get him to show - he is first a foremost my pet - so I wasn't looking for champion lines or anything.
> 
> I've got a white litter tray and will go get some blankets - thanks for the advice on the patterns i wouldn't have thought about it.
> 
> ...


Branble is very sweet!! 
Brown tabby and white??

For a first show I would suggest sticking to his breed class and the 3 classes, just so you dont overwhelm him.

I would suggest:
60, 66 and 68 
Tabby with white 
Debutant (first time being shown)
Maiden (never won 1st/2nd/3rd)

You can get white blankets from tesco- the baby blankets they are about £3 
White bowls you can get on the day- they are quite cheap.

You will have pens which are divided so that you cannot see the cats around them just remember to dettol it before popping him in.

Grooming- depends on what his coat is like. I would say if he doesnt need a bath dont do it.. Or you could start bathing him and then regularly before shows on the wednesday and then brush and talc to his coat to get him fluffed up on the thursday and friday before. I clip claws on thursday


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

His coat shouldn't be silky soft, it a waterproof top over a wooly undercoat so I'd be wary of bathing etc. Shortly before a show.


----------



## lizlatinsk (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm not sure he'd like a bath. He certainly doesn't like it when I shake water over him like it's raining.


----------



## Tillytiller (Mar 8, 2014)

I bath Millie before every show and have only ever been complimented on her coat


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Millie looks scrummy at shows


----------



## lizlatinsk (Jan 15, 2015)

What shampo do you use? Are there any to avoid?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I don't know what is expected for NFC but for showing a maine coon bathing is expected. I was really apprehensive about it with my first and only show but my breeder said it was a must and having been there I would agree.

I used the web and asked my breeder for advice on how to do it then adapted it to what I felt realistically do with Grace.

This is what I did for a photo shoot recently (found in another thread)...

I haven't done a full show bath, just a one step wash.

It's a good idea to start young to get them used to it…Grace has only had one before and was absolutely fine with it this time (first bath was 2 months ago and I built up gradually with a small cup of water one day, then a jug the next and so on.). Huck has just had his first bath ever, full blown and was as good as gold until the end (he's 7) when he'd had enough.

It might be an idea to clip their claws before a bath although mine were ok today (It's Holly's turn later and I'm dreading this one).

Decide where you're going to do it - I did mine in the pen outside as I could get water everywhere and it didn't matter. If you do it in the bath or shower tray which is probably easiest put a non slip mat down. If you can have an extra pair of hands it helps. I use a one step degreaser shampoo which I water down and put in a squeezee bottle. I get warm towels ready (heated from tumble drier) and two large washing up bowls of quite warm water and a large jug.

I would always give them a comb or brush before a bath.

So I just squeeze the shampoo on to the dry coat and lather in - don't put any near the face though or in their ears - obvious really. Then gently pour jugs of water over (again be careful not to get their face wet). Keep rinsing until completely clear of shampoo. And then rinse again. Try to dry them as best you can with the warm towels. Then I just let them go somewhere warm to dry off. Lots of treats too! Both Huck and Grace are grooming like lunatics now.

I would brush or comb once the coat was almost dry.

Good luck - the thought of it is sometimes worse than the actual event and if you're prepared it can be done quite quickly.

I also found a link to an american site about showing a NFC..

FURRY BOOTS Norwegian Forest Cats

The only tip I'd give is see if you can try to get them used to water before hand starting with pouring some (warm) over their feet then drying and work up more every couple of days days. I did this with Grace and she is fine being bathed now - she doesn't like it but copes without stress.


----------



## Tillytiller (Mar 8, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> I don't know what is expected for NFC but for showing a maine coon bathing is expected. I was really apprehensive about it with my first and only show but my breeder said it was a must and having been there I would agree.
> 
> I used the web and asked my breeder for advice on how to do it then adapted it to what I felt realistically do with Grace.
> 
> ...


Love the link on how to groom the wegie! It's actually very good!


----------



## Tillytiller (Mar 8, 2014)

I started off using a puppies and kittens one.. Then I now use one for the whites. They usually come up lovely with it. I am looking to change mine with the help of Steverags &#128077;


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Being head groomer in this house, I'm sure I will be able to help you Tillytiller


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi, 

I have a Wedgie too, who I show albiet with Felis Brittanica not GCCF. Unlike Maine Coons generally you dont bath Wedgies as it makes their coat too silky.USA do tend to bath their cats but apparently according to the US judge last week, american wedgies do not have the coat quality of the cats over here.

I do very occasionly bathe Loki. The hardest part is getting the cat wet through due to their wooly undercoat, as they can swim through a river and be dry underneath. Once the cat is wet dilute the shampoo into a jug of water and use your hand to pour the soap water each area as it is exteremly difficult to get the shampoo completly out and as Huckybuck says rinse rinse and rinse, and when you think it is rinsed out, rinse again. (I am not sure if you can use shampoos with colour in them for GCCF which are the ones I use) 

We use grooming products at FB shows, which I think you are not allowed to use at GCCF, (If I am wrong hopefully someone will correct me who shows GCCF). A slicker brush is essential to give them a good brush over, I have also just got a medium and wide toothed metal comb, which is great for pre-empting any tangles as they get older. 

I have a chamois leather (give it a good wash in water before you use it) just incase the coat gets staticy, a damp not wet rub over eliminates any static after grooming. (He isn't affected by static at every show, I blame the weather)

p.s If you want to meet a lot of NFO come to a FB show, there was 50 NFO at the last show, you don't have tp be registered with them to give it a go.


----------



## lizlatinsk (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks for the advice everyone!
I spoke to Bramble's sister's owner and she's had some recent show success which is good news.
I think I will give Bramble a little wash. His coat does seem a little greasy - it's probably mostly from me and my partner petting him if I'm honest. I think I'll try and just wash his back and his mucky paws rather than all over, and give him a good comb all over.


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

I have shown wegies for many years and never ever bath them


I will be at the nfcc show, it's a lovely friendly show!


----------

